

Getting Started with Just - DaNmarner
http://docs.justhttp.net/JustStarting.html

======
aayala
What about [http://docs.python-requests.org/en/latest/](http://docs.python-
requests.org/en/latest/) ?

~~~
DaNmarner
In a sense, that's the goal :) Any Swift dev who's used python-requests should
feel right at home with Just.

